# hitch a ride sat or sun 4/9-4/10



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

I finally have weekends off and would like to do a lot more fishing either bay, offshore, surf or park n wade I'm Down. Would like to try and stay around the galveston/ freeport area. I can pay my own way so don't think im some hobo haha. Pm if you have an extra spot thanks


Zugie


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

I dont smell....


----------



## A-Boz (Jun 22, 2009)

Hell ya he does!


----------

